# Libido, sex and masturbation for wommen.



## Timy (Mar 12, 2011)

OK, so I’ve done some reading on sexuality, and the energy that guides and drives us. So I’ve got a theory, concerning Libido. It’s like a balloon, the more you use it the more it inflates and the more you need to use it to sustain the size. If one rarely has intercourse or masturbates, the balloon is smaller which the need for inflation is less. The more inflated, those engage in activities, masturbation or intercourse more often. So, here is my list of questions. 

-	How often do you masturbate weekly 
-	How, toy, or just manual or it depends
-	Where, bath, bed, office...
-	Now with the first answered, I’m curious, how often do you have sex with your Husband

I believe that those who masturbate on a regular basis will have intercourses whit H more often. Then, those who do not, and say that they have a low libido should consider setting aside 3 times a week for self pleasure. I know that this will be hard to accomplish, and may take time. But within 3 months, their libido should increase, that’s my take on this...


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess I could TRY it!! Here are my current answers

How often do you masturbate weekly 

Varies wildly, depending on the week, but maybe 1-2 at most

- How, toy, or just manual or it depends

Usually manually, but a toy once in a while

- Where, bath, bed, office...

Shower most often

- Now with the first answered, I’m curious, how often do you have sex with your Husband

Not very...maybe 1x per week, we have a timing problem, he likes early morning


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the higher drive in my marriage so I don't think this quiz applies to me.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> I have the higher drive in my marriage so I don't think this quiz applies to me.


I was thinking the same thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Timy said:


> OK, so I’ve done of reading, on sexuality, and the energy that guides and drives us. So I’ve got a theory, concerning Libido. It’s like a balloon, the more you use it the more it inflates and the more you need to use it to sustain the size. If one rarely has intercourse or masturbates, the balloon is smaller which the need for inflation is less. The more inflated, those engage in activities, masturbation or intercourse more often. So, here is my list of questions.
> 
> -	How often do you masturbate weekly
> -	How, toy, or just manual or it depends
> ...


I masturbate at least 3 times a week, with only my lovely hands. I tend to use the couch when my husband is sleeping or the bed when I am alone. We make love 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Timy (Mar 12, 2011)

lisa3girls, that is funny, your husband comment, 'we have a timing problem'. My wife tells me the same thing. Sometimes I wonder if it’s just an excuse, but reading this comment, I'd say it’s not...hopefully


----------

